# Gibt es eng anliegende regenhosen???



## Milass (2. Oktober 2008)

ist jemandem was bekannt..?

gruß michael


----------



## polo (2. Oktober 2008)

dem sind gewisse grenzen gesetzt, da die wasserdichten membrane nur bedingt flexibel sind. z.b. von millet (gore) oder vaude (event) gibt es wasserdichte jacken mit stretch, vielleicht dann auch buxen, die zumindest etwas enger anliegen als die üblichen überhosen.
ansonsten vielleicht so was: http://www.racelite.com/shop:showarticle:RaidLight_WATERPROOF_Tights keine ahnung, was das taugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1st_Parma (2. Oktober 2008)

Tach, 

soweit ich weiß hat "Endura" sowas im Programm. Es gibt die "Stealth Bibs" und die "Stealth Tights" als Normal und Lite Version: 

http://www.endura.co.uk/Dept.aspx?dept_id=133 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18076 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Endura_Stealth_Waterproof_Bib_Tights_w~o_Pad/5360025655/ 

Gruß


----------



## Jogi (2. Oktober 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> ist jemandem was bekannt..?
> 
> gruß michael



Ich nenne die Jeantex Mont Blanc mein eigen. Die ist rel. eng anliegend, hat seitlich einen Lycra-Streifen (nicht wasserdicht) aber die eigentliche Funktion der Hose wird dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt. Einen Regentag beim Alpen-X habe ich damit "schadlos" überstanden.
Eine gescheite Regenjacke ist mir da viel wichtiger.

Kostenpunkt: etwa 72.00 EUR
Wenn die Scheine etwas lockerer sitzen, evtl. die Gore Tex Alp-X für 189,00 EUR


----------



## CHnuschti (2. Oktober 2008)

Die Amfib Reihe von Pear Izumi ist anliegend und "ziemlich" wasserresistent, allerdings nicht vollflächig.
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=18413

Gruss


----------

